# urxvt: color scheme not applying



## pennsatucky (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi friends, I have an interesting issue. My Xresources looks like

```
Rxvt*font: xft:terminus:size=12
Rxvt*saveLines: 8192
Rxvt*background: #000000
Rxvt*foreground: #a8a8a8
*color0: #000000
*color1: #9e1828
*color2: #aece92
*color3: #968a38
*color4: #0000a8
*color5: #963c59
*color6: #418179
*color7: #bebebe
*color8: #666666
*color9: #cf6171
*color10: #c5f779
*color11: #fff796
*color12: #4186be
*color13: #cf9ebe
*color14: #71bebe
*color15: #ffffff
```

but it only works for background color, all others are just ignored.
The same config in my Gentoo works like a charm. Any suggestions?


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 5, 2015)

Hh..heeeelp..
There is my `xrdb -q` :

```
*background: #000000
*color0: #000000
*color1: #b87a7a
*color10: #bddbbd
*color11: #dbdbbd
*color12: #bdbddb
*color13: #dbbddb
*color14: #bddbdb
*color15: #ffffff
*color2: #7ab87a
*color3: #b8b87a
*color4: #7a7ab8
*color5: #b87ab8
*color6: #7ab8b8
*color7: #d9d9d9
*color8: #262626
*color9: #dbbdbd
*foreground: #d9e6f2
Rxvt*font: xft:terminus:size=12
Rxvt*saveLines: 8192
URxvt*scrollBar: true
URxvt*scrollBar_floating: true
URxvt*scrollBar_right: true
URxvt*scrollColor: #1A1A1A
URxvt*scrollTtyKeypress: True
URxvt*scrollTtyOutput: False
URxvt*scrollWithBuffer: True
URxvt*scrollstyle: plain
URxvt*secondaryScroll: True
URxvt.color0: #000000
URxvt.color1: #b87a7a
URxvt.color10: #bddbbd
URxvt.color11: #dbdbbd
URxvt.color12: #bdbddb
URxvt.color13: #dbbddb
URxvt.color14: #bddbdb
URxvt.color15: #ffffff
URxvt.color2: #7ab87a
URxvt.color3: #b8b87a
URxvt.color4: #7a7ab8
URxvt.color5: #b87ab8
URxvt.color6: #7ab8b8
URxvt.color7: #d9d9d9
URxvt.color8: #262626
URxvt.color9: #dbbdbd
URxvt.perl-ext-common: default,matcher,tabbed
```


----------



## fulano (Jan 5, 2015)

Try using URxvt.option instead of Rxvt. Here is my .Xresources , works like a charm.


```
URxvt.depth:  32
URxvt.geometry:  80x25
URxvt.transparent:  false
URxvt.fading:  0
! URxvt.urgentOnBell:  true
! URxvt.visualBell:  true
URxvt.loginShell:  false
URxvt.saveLines:  512
URxvt.internalBorder:  3
URxvt.lineSpace:  0

! Fonts
URxvt.allow_bold:  false
/* URxvt.font:  -*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-12-120-72-72-c-60-iso8859-1 */
URxvt*font: xft:Monospace:pixelsize=12
URxvt*boldFont: xft:Monospace:pixelsize=12
!URxvt*font: Terminus:12
!URxvt*boldFont: Terminus:12

! Fix font space
URxvt*letterSpace: -1

! Scrollbar
URxvt.scrollStyle:  rxvt
URxvt.scrollBar:  false

! Perl extensions
URxvt.perl-ext-common:  default,matcher
URxvt.matcher.button:  1
URxvt.urlLauncher:  firefox

! Cursor
URxvt.cursorBlink:  true
URxvt.cursorColor:  #657b83
URxvt.cursorUnderline:  false

! Pointer
URxvt.pointerBlank:  true
```


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 5, 2015)

TY for reply, but the problem is that my config works too, except the colors in color0-color15 options. Background color, scrolls, tabs, everything is fine, but no color scheme..and i dont know how to deal with it.


----------



## fulano (Jan 6, 2015)

That is strange, my Color options works flawlessly. Must be some detail missing. Copy my Color section and see if it works:



```
#define S_yellow  #b58900
#define S_orange  #cb4b16
#define S_red  #dc322f
#define S_magenta  #d33682
#define S_violet  #6c71c4
#define S_blue  #268bd2
#define S_cyan  #2aa198
#define S_green  #859900


#define S_base03  #002b36
#define S_base02  #073642
#define S_base01  #586e75
#define S_base00  #657b83
#define S_base0  #839496
#define S_base1  #93a1a1
#define S_base2  #eee8d5
#define S_base3  #fdf6e3

URxvt*background:  S_base03
URxvt*foreground:  S_base0
!URxvt*fading:  40
!URxvt*fadeColor:  S_base03
URxvt*cursorColor:  S_base1
URxvt*pointerColorBackground:  S_base01
URxvt*pointerColorForeground:  S_base1

URxvt*color0:  S_base02
URxvt*color1:  S_red
URxvt*color2:  S_green
URxvt*color3:  S_yellow
URxvt*color4:  S_blue
URxvt*color5:  S_magenta
URxvt*color6:  S_cyan
URxvt*color7:  S_base2
URxvt*color8:  S_base03
URxvt*color9:  S_orange
URxvt*color10:  S_base01
URxvt*color11:  S_base00
URxvt*color12:  S_base0
URxvt*color13:  S_violet
URxvt*color14:  S_base1
URxvt*color15:  S_base3
```


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 6, 2015)

Hm, now i see just a pink background and nothing more  No visible text in terminal..


----------



## fulano (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't have a clue. There must be something wrong with your video card. Did you try another terminal like xterm or Konsole? How about pictures, are they with correct colors?


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, everything fine with pictures, `nano` color schemes works perfectly in the same terminal,  as well as the `ls` colorized output.
Tried Xterm and there is the same issue. I think I missed something... but don't know what.


----------



## tomsb (Jan 7, 2015)

With what options have you installed x11/rxvt-unicode? I hope that you have "256_COLOR" set to ON.

Here's my `pkg info rxvt-unicode` output:

```
..
Options  :
   256_COLOR  : on
   BACKSPACE_KEY  : on
   COMBINING  : on
   DELETE_KEY  : on
   DOCS  : on
   GDK_PIXBUF  : on
   IMLOCALE_FIX  : on
   ISO14755  : on
   MOUSEWHEEL  : on
   NEXT_SCROLLBAR : off
   NOTIFY  : off
   PERL  : off
   RXVT_SCROLLBAR : on
   SMART_RESIZE  : on
   UNICODE3  : on
   XIM  : on
   XTERM_SCROLLBAR: off
..
```


----------



## protocelt (Jan 7, 2015)

If you're not accessing the machine over a network, try copying the contents of your .Xresources file to a file named .Xdefaults also in your home directory and then rename or delete the .Xresources file and see if that works. Some programs like to be difficult and not follow the standard. x11/rxvt-unicode may be one of them.


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 10, 2015)

tomsb said:


> With what options have you installed x11/rxvt-unicode? I hope that you have "256_COLOR" set to ON.


Yes, ofc i have 256_COLOR On. For example colored output from `ls` or `nano` color schemes works perfectly

UPD: Yeah, i've tried and .Xresources and .Xdefaults...no results


----------



## protocelt (Jan 11, 2015)

pennsatucky said:


> For example colored output from `ls` or `nano` color schemes works perfectly


That suggests your terminal supports colors so what are you using to check whether your color scheme works or not?


----------



## worldi (Jan 11, 2015)

pennsatucky said:


> There is my `xrdb -q` :
> ...



The output suggests that your Xresources is either not used at all or the values get overwritten by another config. Also note that `URxvt.color` has priority over `*.color` (i.e. even if the Xresources were used `urxvt` won't look any different).

Which window manager/desktop environment are you using?


----------



## pennsatucky (Jan 11, 2015)

protocelt said:


> That suggests your terminal supports colors so what are you using to check whether your color scheme works or not?


Just configure my .Xresources (or .Xdefaults),`xrdb -merge .Xblabla` and restart `urxvt`. The same steps I've used in my Gentoo and it works fine..



worldi said:


> Which window manager/desktop environment are you using?


x11-wm/windowmaker (0.95.6_1)


----------



## getopt (Jan 11, 2015)

I never made it to any 256 color terminal showing really 256 Colors in FreeBSD.


----------



## worldi (Jan 11, 2015)

pennsatucky said:


> `xrdb -merge .Xblabla`



Try `xrdb -load Xblabla`, i.e. tell `xrdb` to override existing settings.


----------

